# VLC streaming



## andy_brown (Mar 21, 2012)

*H*i guys,

*I* installed VLC on my server and want to know if there is a way for me to stream a video stream which is already streaming from another server and redelivering it over the network? *A*nd if thatâ€™s possible can *I* transcode the video in real-time? *H*ow?

*M*any thanks :e


----------



## bes (Mar 21, 2012)

May be you will find something useful in VideoLAN Streaming Howto


----------



## andy_brown (Mar 23, 2012)

Yes, it*'*s good thanks. *D*o you know how to input a stream from an http server and then stream it myself on my own server? *S*ay my server is 1 and the other is 2 so the stream is working on server 2?

http://server2.com:8080 How can *I* duplicate the stream to make it run on server 1 like 
http://server1.com:8080 

*I* tried 
`vlc -vvv input_stream --sout '#standard{access=http,mux=ogg,dst=server.example.org:8080}`

`vlc -vvv [url]http://serve2.com:8088/[/url] --udp-caching 1500 --sout '#standard{access=http{mime=video/x-ms-asf},mux=asf,dst=/}' --http-port=8080`


----------

